# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day RF Newbie here

## AndrewCopper

G'day I am Andrew a single father of 2 children and working as a Plumber in a company in Sydney. I hereby registered to ask so questions as well as answer other question by chance of knowledge and expertise. Hope to have a great time deal with the experts and newbie here. Thanks

----------

